# Critique Rafi (just for fun)



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Obviously he is not a gsd but I know some of you know mals so figured I'd put him up and see what you think! 

I have no idea how to stack but I tried. He closed his eyes because he was so embarrassed. 










Not stacked but standing straight.










Headshot


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, he is sooooo handsome. I'd clone him in a minute. He's one of my favorites on this Board.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I looked it up he isn't stacked like our gsd's are, your second photo is very close maybe back legs out just a little further and front right under him but he is a nice one


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh handsome boy


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mkennelsI looked it up he isn't stacked like our gsd's are, your second photo is very close maybe back legs out just a little further and front right under him but he is a nice one


Shows how much I know!







I did read that mals are supposed to be straight and kind of boxy. Do you have a link that shows how to set him up? He is very patient and will stay in whatever position I put him.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Ruth,

He's not patient. He's DEVOTED to you




> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You just stand them square, like Buzzie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What do you think of Rafi, Xeph? Is that second picture ok for a stack?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh Ruth.. be still my heart!! He has the BEST of the Malinois in him. I adore those facial markings, the mask round his serious GSD eyes. His coloring is pur Mal, his bone more GSD. He is absolutely GORGEOUS. Just looking at him from far, I would guess him to be a nicely-boned Malinois. But up close, he has the width between the eyes and ears of a GSD, with that nice bone. SIGHHHH.. dreamy hunky boy Rafi!

As a side note, I know most here only know the sport Malinois. Over here, and in Maastricht, Holland where I once lived, we see Mals that are MUCH more stable and easygoing. Yes, more alert than a GSD, but nowhere near the explosive, dynamic sport/sriven type. Farmdogs would wear out if they were so insane.







LOTS of very stable, solid, nice Mals over here that are not the sport type! They look a bit like Rafi, too!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfOh Ruth.. be still my heart!! He has the BEST of the Malinois in him. I adore those facial markings, the mask round his serious GSD eyes. His coloring is pur Mal, his bone more GSD. He is absolutely GORGEOUS. Just looking at him from far, I would guess him to be a nicely-boned Malinois. But up close, he has the width between the eyes and ears of a GSD, with that nice bone. SIGHHHH.. dreamy hunky boy Rafi!
> 
> As a side note, I know most here only know the sport Malinois. Over here, and in Maastricht, Holland where I once lived, we see Mals that are MUCH more stable and easygoing. Yes, more alert than a GSD, but nowhere near the explosive, dynamic sport/sriven type. Farmdogs would wear out if they were so insane.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Patti! Rafi has a very nice temperament, actually. He does have an off switch and is very sweet too. I do not find him hard to handle but others might because he could be a handful if he didn't have structure in his life.









Several people have told me that Rafi looks like a mal from show lines. I don't know how to show it in pictures but everyone who sees him in real life who knows mals says that he is definitely a mal. But I have seen pictures of a few gsd x mals that look exactly like him.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I know nothing about stacking, but I think he looks terrific. Ruth, he sure looks like a GSD to me. I'm far from being an expert, but there are a couple of GSD's on this board with his exact coloring. I don't see the Mal in him at all. Doesn't matter a bit, because I think he's just drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I didn't see your post before I replied above. I guess the experts know a lot more than I do! Like I said before, he's just drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KShortI didn't see your post before I replied above. I guess the experts know a lot more than I do! Like I said before, he's just drop dead gorgeous!


Thanks! I think he's gorgeous too but I am very biased!







I'm sure he's not a pb gsd. I have been stalked by several people with mals who rush over to ask about Rafi. There are not many around here so for people that know them he really stands out. His markings are 100% mal but his body is a bit blockier (I think) and his head is a bit wider.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

His hind angulation is a bit more GSD-like as well.







At least from what I remember seeing in person.























He's such a handsome boy. I love his expression.


----------

